# probiotics that work Pro-Bio Inulin Free



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so glad that I read Talissas report on Kirkmans' Pro-Bio Inulin Free, it has 20 billion Plus CFUs per capsule, and I had just about given up on trying any more Probiotics, but this one is dispensed quite near me, and believing Talissas expereince and Gillys daughter,,,,,,I decided to give it a go, and although its only a couple of days yet, my symtoms have greatly improved...........and like Talissa I have no monetary interests in this product only l of my healthCheers, Carmen


----------



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Starwoman,Its great that you've been doing well on the Probio - the company that makes it. seems very reputable and has a good reputation and there's been a lot of good feedback from people taking it.Did it take long before you had results?What were your symptoms?Love to hear from you.Lynne


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Lynne,It worked straight away, but unfortunately it didnt last..........My symtoms are chronic diarrhea, and gas.Cheers,starwoman


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm trying the Kirkman's--been on it maybe a week? It's doing great for me! There's a bit of variation but criminy--I'm *almost* back to my old normal! First sign was, when i was normal, if i was traveling--riding a lot, not moving around--i would tend just slightly to constipation. Having had IBS-D, that hasn't been a problem...but this past weekend on a 'travel day' it was pretty much like that--I had to make sure i went in the evening!I was coming off a stomach flu and had another challenge, so i'm cutting some slack, but today again, only one bm, 'old normal' size and color! Appears to be working! Halleluljah, between this and the tapes i may have found it!Now to just find a way to travel with it since the stuff has to be refrigerated! For short trips i can do it...


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

I actually ordered this stuff, it seemed to share LGG in common with Culturelle. And I -think- Culturelle might have been helping, so I'll give it another go.Angry,In skimming kirkman' site I saw some stuff that did not need refrigeration. If you want to take the same thing, I suppose a small cooler would work. I think it just needs to not reach above room temperature type of thing. Might want to ask them the exact specs on it.l8r


----------

